# Welcome Home Primarchs?



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've done my homework,uke:and I found that most of the loyalist Primarchs are missing:laugh:. I think GW should do something to reveal what happened to them.:scratchhead:




_(Chaos owns you)_


----------



## dred73 (Jan 24, 2008)

yes most are missing but some if you dig down in to the fluff enough you will find out that some are probably dead like russ and plus GW probably will not put out stats for them in game because they would totaly throw the balance of the game off.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

dred73 said:


> GW probably will not put out stats for them in game because they would totaly throw the balance of the game off.


That is unless they cost 400 pts and were only used in apocalypse games


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

Primarch>baneblade


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

dred73 said:


> yes most are missing but some if you dig down in to the fluff enough you will find out that some are probably dead like russ and plus GW probably will not put out stats for them in game because they would totaly throw the balance of the game off.


Erm... Since when was Russ dead? Last I heard he was Chasing Magnus the Red through the Warp.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Maybe. Leman Russ is still alive, but we don't really know what he's up to. 

We do know, on the other hand, that the Angel Sanguinius, Rogal Dorn, Roboute Guilliman, and Ferrus Manus are all dead. Vulkan, Corax, Leman Russ, and Jaghatai Khan are unaccounted for, although Russ reappeared to fight against the tyranid invasion of Fenris. Corax got the urge to go seek redemption in the Eye of Terror, and probably eventually got himself killed. Not much record of Vulkan, and Jaghatai sort of wandered off as well.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Where as most of the Daemon Primarchs are sat comfortably at home in their Fortress' in the Eye of Terror Drinking lovely cups of Tea and reffering to themselves in the third person.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

well, they've got bodies for dorn and sanguinius. guilliman isn't actually dead yet...he was mortally wounded, then put in a stasis field. rumors abound that he's actually beginning to slowly heal, even though that's supposed to be impossible in a stasis field...

jaghatai khan reportedly chased some eldar into the webway. legend has it he's eternally fighting, lost in the webeway....

oh, and the only absolutely confirmed kill among the traitor primarchs (iirc) is horus. alpharius is probably dead, but you never can tell with the alpha legion. and though konrad curze was reported dead, the video log left by the assassin that was sent for him never actually shows his death. these primarchs were both known for their ability to spread disinformation and use of unconventional tactics, so it's at least conceivible that either or both are still alive...

yeah, i was bored a while back, and read everything i could find on the primarchs...so yeah.... :biggrin:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

We Also know Ferrus Manus is dead though through a fair bit of reading it seems like there were more Primarchs than just Ferrus and Fulgrim at the Dropsite Massacre. I'd say Russ is the Most likely (for the Imperium) to turn up again he did say he'd return.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

ferrus isnt necessarily dead, there is conflicting fluff. depends which account you read.

rogal dorn might still be alive too. all the IF have is what they think is his hand.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

cccp said:


> ferrus isnt necessarily dead, there is conflicting fluff. depends which account you read.
> 
> rogal dorn might still be alive too. all the IF have is what they think is his hand.


So what about his head being presented to Horus?


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

It would be funny if the IF had been worshipping some lowly chaos blokes hand. LOL:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

So what about his head being presented to Horus?

who knows really, are you going to trust the word of those with the taint of chaos?
I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

They might just be myths that the inquisition. I kid, I kid.


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Well, apparently Lion El'Johnson is sleeping in a secret chamber deep inside the Rock, and Leman Russ claimed he would return someday... I think sooner or later GW should do something with these Primarchs, they're both great characters.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Engelus said:


> So what about his head being presented to Horus?
> 
> who knows really, are you going to trust the word of those with the taint of chaos?
> I certainly wouldn't.


When I'm one of them of course I'll belive em.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Well with Lion some say that he is in a secret chamber and some say he is actually one of the fallen (blank on his name... Chaos codex guy).

The Night Haunter has all been proven in fluff tohave died, but as you said it is still not 100% known.

25 years and not a single Primarch or Deamon Prince has been made into a playable character, so I dunno if they ever will be.


----------



## zahariel (Feb 28, 2008)

what about the lion? he just disappeared


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

loyalist42 said:


> alpharius is probably dead, but you never can tell with the alpha legion. :biggrin:


"Cough" Eennie miiny maynie Moe! Which one of you is Joe!

--Somebody has NOT read the latest "Legion" 

"No Spoilers involved"


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Well with Lion some say that he is in a secret chamber and some say he is actually one of the fallen (blank on his name... Chaos codex guy).
> 25 years and not a single Primarch or Deamon Prince has been made into a playable character, so I dunno if they ever will be.


The Lion is in stasis in a hidden chamber somewhere in the rock (which will make for an interesting discovery one day while drilling to expand a toilet block).

Magnus, Fulgrim, Mortarion and Angron have all been made into playable miniatures for the EPIC system in the past. 

Alpharius' death is cast into serious doubt due to events in "Legion" (Alpha legionaires are altered by plastic surgery to look like Alpharius.)

And that leaves one other Primarch no-one in the thread has mentioned.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Who is that ?


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Lion is somewhat sleeping in the rock, Russ has gone trying to find a cure for the emperor, Jaghati khan is chasing eldar in the webway and corax and Vulkan are plain missing.

Guilliman is in a coma of no recovery (given the idea of the Slaanesh daemon weapon "blissgiver" or is something like that and Ferrus is actually plain dead

the traitors are daemons and Angron is actually the only daemon prince who died fighting grey knights on Armeggedon. and I won't carry on it kill me.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Siege said:


> Well, apparently Lion El'Johnson is sleeping in a secret chamber deep inside the Rock, and Leman Russ claimed he would return someday... I think sooner or later GW should do something with these Primarchs, they're both great characters.


They won’t but you can’t help but like idea. I imagine Russ will have obscene combat abilities with a myriad of attacks to represent his cc heavy fluff and Lion would give you a load of neat army impacting bonus such as always get to choose deployment and first turn reflecting that he was the greatest strategist of his period after the Warmaster and the Emperor. If they ever do bring them back which I doubt I agree the will be apoc only characters with datasheets as a) they would unbalance a standard game b) encourage more people to play apoc and thus spend money acquiring enough models to play it


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Vanchet said:


> the traitors are daemons and Angron is actually the only daemon prince who died fighting grey knights on Armeggedon. and I won't carry on it kill me.


 
A fair number of the traitors are dead-- Konrad Curze, Horus, and Alpharius all were killed prior to ascending to daemonhood. When you consider that's a third of the Primarchs of the nine Traitor Legions...that's not good.

Angron was banished from Armageddon by a full company's worth of Grey Knight Terminators, who didn't survive the encounter. He'll be back... he's just got to sit around in the warp for a couple centuries. 

That leaves us with five Primarchs at large, and of those five, they're pretty much bound to their daemon worlds. Kind of unfortunate, really-- particularly for Magnus, who wasn't such a bad guy.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> The Lion is in stasis in a hidden chamber somewhere in the rock (which will make for an interesting discovery one day while drilling to expand a toilet block).



All I said is there is rumor floating that he is in reality Cypher, which I think make a better story line them him sitting around in the middle of a ball of rock.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This thread is more suited to Fluff. Moved.

The Wraithlord


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Horus: P'wned by the Emperor

Angron: Demon Prince

Perturabo: Demon Prince

Conrad Kurze: Killed, rumored to have let himself be assassinated.

Alpharius: Reported Killed, may not be true.

Lorgar: Demon Prince

Fulgrim: Demon Prince

Mortarion: Demon Prince

Magnus the Red: Demon Prince

Lion El' Johnson: Asleep in The Rock, tended to by the Watchers in The Dark.

Janghati Khan: Disappeared 70 years after the Heresy, following a Dark Eldar lord through a Webway Portal.

Leman Russ: Disappeared 197 years after the Heresy, after a vision, got up and left, vowing to return for the last battle.

Rogal Dorn: Made his last stand on a Chaos battlecruiser during an early Black Crusade. His remains were recovered, and are in stasis aboard the _Phalanx_

Sanguinius: Killed by Horus during the Battle For Terra

Ferrus Mannus: Killed by Fulgrim, possibly survived (conflicting fluff)

Robourte Gulliman: "Killed" by Fulgrim, his body is in stasis. Some claim it is slowly healing itself.

Vulkan: Disappeared during the Drop Site Massacre, known to have survived. Disappeared 1000 years after the Heresy, the Salamanders mantain he will return.

Corax: Being unable to forgive himself for what he did to his Legion to ensure it's survival, he stole a shuttle and fled from Delieverance for the Eye of Terror.

Primarchs 2 and 10: DELETED FROM IMPERIAL RECORDS

-Dirge


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

pretty much sums it up :victory:


----------



## Zyke (Feb 15, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> although Russ reappeared to fight against the tyranid invasion of Fenris.


Err...what? 

I've never heard nor seen anything to suggest either of those events happened. 

Where did you hear that?


----------



## jeppax (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Robourte Gulliman: "Killed" by Fulgrim, his body is in stasis. Some claim it is slowly healing itself.
> 
> -Dirge


propable possesed by a daemon or granted a chaos gift from maybe khorne because the servitors tecknology is not nearly that advanced and they can just keep a living bodie imortal if it has a powerful soul as THE EMPEROR


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Bogg said:


> Who is that ?


The info has only been revealed recently so I won't state it here as it probably constitutes a HUGE spoiler for the vast majority of people here. Have a look at the threads about "Legion" spoilers.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Horus: Killed by Emperor

Angron: Banished may of reformed into a Daemon Prince by now

Perturabo: Daemon Prince

Conrad Kurze: Allowed himself to be killed by agent of the Emperor (Callidus assassin)

Primarch of Alpha Legion: High Chance he is Not dead.

Lorgar: Daemon Prince

Fulgrim: Daemon Prince

Mortarion: Daemon Prince

Magnus the Red: Daemon Prince

Lion El' Johnson: In stasis within the rock, tended to by the Watchers in The Dark only Emperor and two members of inner circle know.

Janghati Khan: Chased Dark Eldar into a Web Portal, could be anywhere.

Leman Russ: Left Bjorn the fel-handed in charge of the Space Wolfs and left to the eye of terror during a celebration, his spear thrown into warp by Ragnar blackmane, armour has been founded within the warp.

Rogal Dorn: Recorded as having made his last stand abord the sword of sacriledge despoiler class battleship, remains found although the only part of him that is mentioned is his hand which Chapter masters write on. Could be alive.

Sanguinius: Killed by Horus after he was very worn out after defeating a Blood Thirster.

Ferrus Manus: Killed by Daemon possesed Fulgrim for definate.

Robourte Gulliman: Wounded by Cursed blade by Fulgrim in statis within Macragge stasis

Vulkan: Disappeared, apparently survived the drop site Massacre as he appealed to the spliting of the legions into chapters.

Corax: Left deliverance with the words "never more" and headed into the warp, could be alive.


----------



## hakanor (Mar 14, 2008)

*White Scars Primarch*

Ino That The White Scars Primarch Jakathai Khan Went After The Dark Eldar And Hasnt Been Seen Since Any One Else No Anything On The Other Primarchs ?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

hakanor said:


> Ino That The White Scars Primarch Jakathai Khan Went After The Dark Eldar And Hasnt Been Seen Since Any One Else No Anything On The Other Primarchs ?


Read the rest of the thread and you'd know what happened to them ... and please, not every word is deserving of a capital letter.:no:

Conrad Kurze did indeed allow himself to be killed by the Callidus Assassin M'shen, to prove his point that "Nothing is more important than Vindication".

Even if Alpharius wasn't the one killed by Guilleman, it wouldn't make much difference to the Alpha Legion, as they'll get by the same with or without him.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Pariah Mk.231 said:


> Read the rest of the thread and you'd know what happened to them ... and please, not every word is deserving of a capital letter.:no:
> 
> Conrad Kurze did indeed allow himself to be killed by the Callidus Assassin M'shen, to prove his point that "Nothing is more important than Vindication".
> 
> Even if Alpharius wasn't the one killed by Guilleman, it wouldn't make much difference to the Alpha Legion, as they'll get by the same with or without him.


Please read legion, you don't know how close you are right but for an entirely different reason


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll read legion when after I read the rest of the Heresy books ... which I havn't even started doing 

Unless of course it's readable without the rest of them, then I'll pick it up tomorrow afterwork.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

for those of you in the UNITED STATES like myself _Legion_ doesnt come out until April 1st. And i dont care what that book says, those alpha lengionaires could have had as many plastic surgeries as pamela anderson and michael jackson, roboute would recognize his own brother AND only someone as powerful as a primarch (a.k.a. Demon Fulgrim) could have killed or fucked up roboute guilliman.


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, but Alpharius did go down exceptionally quickly for an Primarch in the Alpha Legion IA, so chances are it wasn't him.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

revenant13 said:


> for those of you in the UNITED STATES like myself _Legion_ doesnt come out until April 1st. And i dont care what that book says, those alpha lengionaires could have had as many plastic surgeries as pamela anderson and michael jackson, roboute would recognize his own brother AND only someone as powerful as a primarch (a.k.a. Demon Fulgrim) could have killed or fucked up roboute guilliman.


But isn't that the point, "Alpharius" didn't kill or fuck up Roboute Guilliman he got killed in one hit. There is more from the book the book that I can use to reinforce the argument but not without spoiling the book. Let's just say that having various marines (Legion captains at least) stand in for Alpharius is a common occurance for the alpha's.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah, no clue why i put that bit about fulgrim as it was irrelevent.


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

i know who the other primarch is.


----------

